# Off leash training



## Kaia’sPerson (Oct 31, 2017)

Kaia is almost 4 months old and up until now she has only been walked on a leash. She has so much energy that I feel that on leash isn?t enough. When is the best time to train her to walk off leash? Any training tips? I?ve had her off leash in the dog park but there weren?t other dogs around. I?m afraid she?ll just take off on the trail. She comes to me almost all the time in our home environment but I worry when there are many distractions. Any advice will be wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, I have no advice unfortunately...however this is a good thread as I am looking to do the same thing with Jaxson who is 4.5 months old. Today I let him off the leash at this large soccer park and he came when I called. But I live in downtown Houston and I worry about him darting off into the street. Any advice on how to slowly wean them off leash would be great. 

Good luck!


----------



## Maris (Aug 27, 2018)

I got my Vizsla puppy only two weeks ago. He is 17 weeks and follows me off leash all the time. I walked trails with him off leash, no problem. He is very attached already. It’s hard to believe.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Bende practise was the following (Houston): walked him several time around a nearby area with a lake, had treats with us. Got him on a long (30 feet) leash after a while to practice recalls in that environment, then after a while (weeks) off leash once he got out the first burst of energy burned, but never first thing in the morning. calling him back from short distance, same as we used to do with the long leash. every walk was about recall afterwards for a good half year. 
then we transitioned to a creek area (months later), did the same, lots of recall, not letting him go very far without hearing our voice. always considered the age where he was. started to trust him around 2 years old with very consistent recalls (i.e. coyote or deer encounter). we also traveled some, had hotels, parks etc. so it is not just one type of environment, bust many different ones to test and train at.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its repetitive practice everywhere you go.
Keep in mind, if they won't come to you on leash/checkcord. They won't do it off leash either. Each pup is also going to be a little different with recall, and distractions. Some of this depends on their prey drive, and how far away from you is their comfort range.


----------

